# What kind of dog is that?



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I am constantly...everyday actually, being asked "What kind of dog is that?" "He's beautiful!" 

I am so proud to say "Vizsla, he's a hunting dog!" 

I've met so many people in the passed three months. I love talking to other dog owners and sharing stories! And people always want to know more about Cole!

Actually, the other day,we were at the park and I see a dog with his owner off leash. I kept thinking "Crap!" cuz Cole wasnt in a leash and I left it in the car, it was so early in the morning I didn't think anyone would be there! As the dog gets closer, I see the tail, I see the beautiful color...so I wave! I ask "What kind of dog is that?" He responds "Vizsla!" I stood up and pointed excitedly at Cole and asked "Is he okay?" He said "Yes!" and the two boys played for about 40 min while we talked. Harvey and Cole had lots of fun, and I smiled the whole time cuz zi was so excited to mert another Vizsla! It set the tone for our whole day!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Vizslas have their own way of playing....rough! We don't meet many other vizslas, but when we do, its like they recognise from a distance that they are the same, and then after weighing each other up, they are off in great style. That is why we are getting another in 2 weeks time, Bella needs a playmate.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I totally agree! I went from "Wow, I dont know if I could handle another V!" to... "I want to get a girl for Cole!!" lmao

Congrats on your next Vizsla! How exciting! <3


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Lindy, we are going to have our hands full for a while, but I never did like a quiet life! I'll let you know how we get on when Layla arrives, very exciting. 
You should start looking for your next addition 

Amanda x


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

From an intact dog owner's perspective:

I... Have seen people hug, jump, run with the boy. 
Once he turned 8 months, started to see some people walk around us... 
Now he's 18 months and rarely see people touch or many even don't make eye contact. 
What is interesting, babies don't fear the boy, the boy is actually afraid of them :-\


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

How exciting! Boy or girl? Names?


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Datacan - why do you think people do that? I am not sure I understand?!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

A girl, we are calling her Layla, pick her up on the 6th October!
Datacan my Bella doesn't like strangers approaching her, she would never growl or be aggressive, she just backs off a bit or ignores them when they speak to her. Its almost embarrassing at times, if they stroke her she looks at them with this look of "Do I know you? Should you really be touching me?" 
I think some people are scared of bigger type dogs, its surprising how many people are either wary, frightened or just don't like dogs. Its hard to believe I know, and its their loss.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I LOVE the name Layla! "Got me on my knees, Layla!!" haha Csnt wait to see pics of her!! 

And I would really LOVE another dog... I would just love it, but I don't think its going to happen unfortunately for a few reasons! :/

Some dogs are just shy, I think. Our Doberman is shy and it takes a while for her to trust you. She loves attention though, so it's nice when she finally opens up a bit.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Lindy this is Layla....and yes we do love that song!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Omgoodness! So very adorable! I LOVE her wrinkles, of course!! <3 She's going to be so excited to have Bella! Its so cute how dogs can look up to the other. So happy for you!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

First of all congrats on Layla ... what a doll baby! makes me more anxious for our second V. We have relocated to Central Ohio and I am now searching for a sister for Ziva who is now 3 yrs old. Seems I missed several Ohio litters from the June time frame but I will continue searching. 

Regarding what kind of dog is that... I have been asked the same question so many times... and some of the things people guess have been ..... a chocolate Lab (HUH??!!) a Red Doberman ... a Rhodesian Ridgeback (do ya see a ridge anywhere ha!) and I think the most shocking one ..... Is she a Pitbull?!!! I think I just stood with jaw dropped after that one! 

And yes Ziva's eyes light up when she encounters another Vizsla... right now she is enjoying the company of her new neighbor/boyfriend a 6 yr old Boxer named Buck. They seem to play well together however, Ziva does wear Buck to a frazzle everytime they play, he just can't keep up with her. She also enjoys playing with our friend's German Shorthaired Pointer, but she can also out last her.

So we are in search of another gorgeous red dog pup to bring into the family to round out our life.  Or should I say another Chocolate Lab, Ridgeback, Red Dob, Pitbull .. ohhh heck you know one of those strange named V dogs! :


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Bella is also 3, and we felt we needed to get another one within the next 12 months because she is still really a big pup and will play all day. She also has a german pointer friend who she loves to play with, but he ends up exhausted and just lays on his back with his legs in the air! Very submissive.
I once had someone ask me if Bella was a large Dachsund!!!! A really large one I think!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

OH
MY
GOOOOOOD!

Bellababy she is one beautiful pup!!! Love the name Layla!!!! ;D :

ps the pic is great too, the subject makes it perfect!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

When I surprised my bf with Cole...hehe Among the things he said was "He looks like a PitBull..." I was like..."um...no" lol

But, most people just dont know what he is. And my bf never had pets growing up so this has been quite a shock to his system haha!! SO, I took his comment as ignorance!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes a Vizsla pup would be a shock to the system! I understand, my husband was the same, never brought up with any pets.
He is the one who pushed for another Vizsla even more than me...he is totally smitten by all things Vizsla. Only the other day he said to me "they are really special dogs these dogs, they are not like normal dogs"..he gets it yay!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I get the pitbull comment often as well 

I have to tell them she is a Hungarian Vizsla. Then I usually get the, "oh...that's...nice". Whatever. They'll never know she's made my husband and I happier than we've ever been. I'd rather keep the breed sacred, if that makes sense, anyway.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes! I agree about the breed staying sacred!! I feel like I have such a special dog, special breed. I feel so lucky to have found Vizslas...and so early in my life.

As far as my boyfriend...He gave me a hard time about the puppy but the more time he spends with him he falls in love!  Just last night he told me " He's going to be a good dog..." I just know one day he'll "get it" completely!! Can't wait for that day!

I was so happy when he said that anyways! I KNEW he couldn't help but love Vizslas! He already told me he wants to get a little girl next!! Hehe


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I get lots of people asking me if Hercules is a ridgeback. He's got a big dark stripe down his back though which confuses people. Oh and also, he's a bit on the big size (67lbs at 10m)

I wondered if any of your Vs had stripy backs? Or if H is a one off?


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes Bella has a darker strip down her back. I've had people ask me if she was a ridgeback too.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yesterday we took our boy to tailgate for the Browns game for the first time. As soon as we got there some drunk guy came over and asked to see him which of course Haeden jumped up on him to give kisses and nearly knocked him down (which didn't take much). Then the drunk guy goes "is that a dalmatian?" to which I responded with "yes, he's a rare type though where they're solid and don't have spots like every other dalmatian you've ever seen." The guy got a huge smile on his face and said "yeah, that's what I thought."

I no longer own a vizsla, just a really, really rare dalmatian ;D


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

People ask me all the time if Ruby is a weimaraner.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

KB87 I love that story, it reminds me of another story!
I walked up the street to the liquor store for some candy (I don't drink) and this guy was standing outside and said " My brother has a brown dog too!!" haha Someone else asked if our Doberman, Bella and Cole were from the same litter. Just so funny some people are, or drunk apparently! Haha

Lilyloo, one girl at the park guessed Weimaraner too! Much closer than a pit-bull, I think!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

That's funny b/c Finch is actually a V/pit mix but people rarely ask if she is a pitbull. Only occasionally does someone actually identify that she has pit in her - those are usually the people who know what a full V looks like. She more commonly gets confused with a Ridgeback or a Redbone Coonhound, but mostly people just comment on her beautiful eyes and want to know what breed she is.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Someone once asked me if H was a british bulldog!


----------



## g_the_v (Sep 27, 2012)

Lol love this topic! I find we either get- OMG a VIZSLA! or what the heck is that dog?! We've gotten a weim, ridgeback, wiener dog (lol), emaciated lab, whippit... and the list goes on and on. I am proud to say he's a v!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

We constantly get weim. But have gotten lab, greyhound, dauschaund (sp), redbone, ridgeback, etc. I love it when someone asks and after you answer they says something like " oh yea, my parents had one when I was growing up". Really? That you should have asked "is that vizsla?" Not "what is that?"


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

H-Bomb!! THAT is he most far off guess I've read about here!! Haha

Your reaction must have been  *walk away*! 

Lol


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

It was funny. To make things worse the man in question had a dog with him and asked this after saying he was an expert in dog training!!!


----------

